# Inundações Outubro 2006



## kikofra (24 Jan 2009 às 13:00)

A nascente do lis:
















Os campos das fontes/cortes:












Nunca vi um temporal assim aqui que inunda-se tanto, até a ribeira do sirol passava por cima da ponte e a estrada teve de ser cortada. Vou a procura de mais informação depois posto.


créditos da fotos:
http://ciencias-correiamateus.blogspot.com


----------



## kikofra (24 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

> Noite de chuva fez um morto e provocou centenas de inundações
> O mau tempo que se fez sentir esta noite e madrugada um pouco por todo o país provocou quase 700 inundações, dezenas de deslizamentos de terras e desabamentos e derrubou centenas de árvores. Para além dos prejuízos materiais e dos cortes de estradas e ferrovias, a situação mais dramática ocorreu em Pombal, onde uma idosa morreu na sequência de uma inundação.
> 
> Entre os distritos mais afectados estão os de Lisboa, Leiria, Santarém, Castelo Branco, Coimbra e Guarda.
> ...



In: http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1274505&idCanal=



> A chuva intensa que caiu no domingo à tarde em Leiria provocou inundações  em casas, lojas e fábricas, no centro histórico, segundo fonte dos Bombeiros Municipais. A mesma fonte adiantou que foram registadas cerca de uma centena de ocorrências durante a tarde.
> 
> Duas salas de cinema situadas no centro histórico da cidade ficaram também inundadas, obrigando os espectadores a abandonarem as respectivas sessões, adiantou o Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Leiria. A chuva intensa provocou ainda uma derrocada no IC2 e pequenas inundações em casas e caves nas localidades de Pousos, Azóia e Cruz dos Areais.



http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache...leiria+inundações&hl=pt-PT&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=pt


----------



## kelinha (1 Jan 2010 às 20:25)

Lembro-me bem destas inundações... A cidade de Pombal ficou arrasada... 

Existem varios vídeos disso no youtube, e existe mesmo um site com as fotos da cidade, penso que é http://dpombal.no.sapo.pt/

E se volta a acontecer o mesmo em Pombal a cidade não se volta a aguentar assim! Valeu-nos o parque de estacionamento do shopping, que encheu 4 pisos subterraneos de agua, e todas as caves dos muitos prédios, e mesmo assim...!


----------

